# new TUG feature - rental history



## TUGBrian (Aug 9, 2011)

Please note that on the sales history tab of each resort you will now be able to view all RENTAL history of those ads that were marked as successfully rented via the TUG timeshare marketplace!

http://ads.tug2.net 



enjoy!


----------

